# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Countering Lower Back Pumps?

## M302_Imola

Has anyone successfully countered the lower back pumps associated with most orals? Doesn't matter what oral I use (d-bol, m-drol, winstrol ) I get these dreaded back pumps. I know that supplementing taurine, potassium, and calcium are said to help this situation, but has anyone had success in curing these pumps with these supplements? Also, my water intake is not of concern because I consistently drink 1-1/2 gallons of water a day.

Also, I have been splitting my oral winstrol dosage of 50mg/day into 20mg at 6am (right after I wakeup) and 30mg at 3 pm (9 hours after the 1st dose, 1 hour before my workout). Is this split ideal (Note: the winny tabs are 10mg each)?

----------


## Kansas City Boy

Ive just always accepted the back pumps with any orals I consume. I just figure if I want the jumpstart that bad I should be able to take a little extra pain. Pain is weakness leaving the body

----------


## kojak_x

take tuarine, worked wounders for me.

----------


## c-Z

What types of back bumps are you talking about exactly? And where?

----------


## amcon

lower back... at wait of your pants up to lower middle back usually... for me i get rid of it by stretching, and cafeine is suposta help

----------


## c-Z

Hummm I got this one bump on my lower left side... and IDK what it is..... My girl noticed it when i was stretching and my lower back tightened... its like a little smaller then half a golf ball.... thread HIJACKED

----------


## amcon

c-z have it checked out ... back pump normal is not a bump... is it just pain, almost like cramping just not as bad

----------


## roserose

Stretch.

----------


## amcon

what wont work

cutting the lawn

walking in any long distance

running

any thing it seems like

----------


## _CrossroadS_

After about 3 holes on the golf course, My back was so pumped I couldn't stand up straight...

No golf for me until this cycle's over.

----------


## M302_Imola

Thanks for the help guys...yeah the pain is not horrible, so I have been managing. Like Amcon was saying, the pumps/cramps are hitting me right in my lower back (just above my ass)...heavy squats def intensify these. I always stretch before my workouts but this doesn't alleviate all the pain. Guess I will hit up vit shoppe for some taurine, potassium, and calcium...can you guess think of anything else that will help matters?

----------


## Dukkit

ive been taking tums and taurine with every dose of my orals

really helps the back pumps. i stand all day at work and the back pumps get insanely painful.

----------


## M302_Imola

> ive been taking tums and taurine with every dose of my orals
> 
> really helps the back pumps. i stand all day at work and the back pumps get insanely painful.


Thanks for the insight, yeah I have heard that the calcium that tums contains can do the trick. I am def going to pick up some taurine and will see which is cheaper, tums or a calcium supplement.

----------


## The Deuce

I know this may sound stupid BUT !! What I did to counter my back pumps from certain orals is.. take 1 gram of Taurine, 2 tums, plus my Oral.. and guzzle it with a sugar free RED BULL.. I dont know why I decided to do this but ever since I started doing it exactly like that my BACK PUMPS ceased to exist.. it was the GREATEST thing in my AAS history man.. lol..

----------


## gymnerd

I get lower back pumps that are WORST than doing a full deadlift workout I honestly could not wait for my oral to run out.

----------


## cubnlynx

What's messed up is I get lower back pumps when I'm not taking anything. In the middle of my sets sometimes I have to bend over to stretch my back just to finish my sets. On exercises where you can sit do it. Stretch before during and after your sets it helps me get threw.I am dreading the day I use dbol or anything else.

----------


## gymnerd

> What's messed up is I get lower back pumps when I'm not taking anything. In the middle of my sets sometimes I have to bend over to stretch my back just to finish my sets. On exercises where you can sit do it. Stretch before during and after your sets it helps me get threw.I am dreading the day I use dbol or anything else.



Bro, I had tight hamstrings that would cause that have you tried to stretch the hammies out ED? Could be the prob easy fix too.

----------


## cubnlynx

The pumps were never in my hams but I'll give it a try thanks bro

----------


## Juice Authority

> Has anyone successfully countered the lower back pumps associated with most orals? Doesn't matter what oral I use (d-bol, m-drol, winstrol ) I get these dreaded back pumps. I know that supplementing taurine, potassium, and calcium are said to help this situation, but has anyone had success in curing these pumps with these supplements? Also, my water intake is not of concern because I consistently drink 1-1/2 gallons of water a day.
> 
> Also, I have been splitting my oral winstrol dosage of 50mg/day into 20mg at 6am (right after I wakeup) and 30mg at 3 pm (9 hours after the 1st dose, 1 hour before my workout). Is this split ideal (Note: the winny tabs are 10mg each)?



Apart from adding potassium and taurine and upping your water intake there's not much you can do other than reducing your dose. Back pumps are the result of your liver being stressed. Nothing stresses the liver more than 17aas.

----------


## gymnerd

> The pumps were never in my hams but I'll give it a try thanks bro


No, tight hamstrings will cause a tight lower back you will not feel it in the hamstrings at all.

----------


## Juice Authority

> No, tight hamstrings will cause a tight lower back you will not feel it in the hamstrings at all.


True but I have very flexible hams and I still get massive lower back pumps on dbol and other 17aas (Var to a lesser degree depending on dose).  Back pumps are the result of a stressed liver. Tight hams exacerbate the problem but you can be like Gumby and still get lower pumps from dbol and other liver toxic orals.

----------


## gymnerd

> True but I have very flexible hams and I still get massive lower back pumps on dbol and other 17aas (Var to a lesser degree depending on dose). Back pumps are the result of a stressed liver. Tight hams exacerbate the problem but you can be like Gumby and still get lower pumps from dbol and other liver toxic orals.


Yeah I get the same thing he was saying that he gets that without any gear at all which made me think of my very tight hamstringsLOL

----------


## cubnlynx

never had any idea it could be my hams I'm gonna stretch and see what happens thanks

----------


## M302_Imola

> I know this may sound stupid BUT !! What I did to counter my back pumps from certain orals is.. take 1 gram of Taurine, 2 tums, plus my Oral.. and guzzle it with a sugar free RED BULL.. I dont know why I decided to do this but ever since I started doing it exactly like that my BACK PUMPS ceased to exist.. it was the GREATEST thing in my AAS history man.. lol..


that makes since, you are taking taurine and calcium with each dose of your oral + the sugar free red bull contains taurine as well. I will give this a try, just need to make it by the vit shoppe.

Does my splitting up of the 10mg winny pills look good (see my original post)?

----------


## M302_Imola

> Back pumps are the result of your liver being stressed.


Makes since but I never realized this...good info!

----------


## stillandbox

> Back pumps are the result of a stressed liver.


The liver is stressed, but the lower back pain being described sounds like Flank pain (above the hips and below the rib cage on the back, also the pain location had by someone with kidney stones). This would be from the renal system (the kidneys) being stressed while excreting the orals. I know they are metabolized hepatically (in the liver), but they are excreted via the renal system. Anyone have very frothy or bubbly urine while on orals? I know I do, and that is from stress on the kidneys.

---Note: I am a Paramedic not a Doctor, if you need emergency help, see a doctor in an ER, or make an appointment to get your blood levels/urine looked at---

----------


## M302_Imola

> Anyone have very frothy or bubbly urine while on orals? I know I do, and that is from stress on the kidneys.


Yep, frothy as a bubble bath during my morning piss!

----------


## kcwoo

This is a real problem for me as well I am on winny not oral but I know it is still a 17aas.
But my low back pain starts out first thing in the morning just getting ready to go to the gym. Picking up a basket of laundry or feeding my dogs. It's really weird and it is really painful. I bought some taurine in pure powder form. I was going to add that to my protein shakes. Does any one know how much to take or at least where to start?? MG is what I mean what is a good MG to start with. I also take milk thistle but that has had no affect on the back cramps. I also am running TA does that cause the back pumps or cramps I am not sure what they are but it is not good. I try and do cardio and it causes a real problem with the back pumps/cramps. I am open to advice and what could I use in place of winny that would not cause the back pain that is just as good.

----------


## number28

Good info above...can someone answer OPs question about winny? 
I have te same question.
I believe a 12 hour split would be better but please correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## Nooomoto

> ive been taking tums and taurine with every dose of my orals
> 
> really helps the back pumps. i stand all day at work and the back pumps get insanely painful.


I'll try it...I've got anadrol included in this cycle and for the first time I'm experiencing what you guys are talking about. WOW does it suck. After I do GHRs I have to stop moving every few minutes to let the pump/pain subside. It's weird how the pain only hits lower back. I get it a little in my quads when I'm squatting but it's not as bad as it is in the lower back. It's almost untolerable.

----------

